# Should I skip Chapter 30 Nuclear Power Cycles?



## JoeysVee (Jul 21, 2009)

It's in the MERM's recommended study schedule but on page xx the MERM says nuclear engineering is not on the exam. So do I study chapter 30 or not?


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 22, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> It's in the MERM's recommended study schedule but on page xx the MERM says nuclear engineering is not on the exam. So do I study chapter 30 or not?


I either skipped it or breezed through it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I read it once, but that was it. Its been two years now, so I'm getting hazy on it.


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 22, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> It's in the MERM's recommended study schedule but on page xx the MERM says nuclear engineering is not on the exam. So do I study chapter 30 or not?


I skipped it, along with most of the chapters under Plant Engineering. I think I reviewed my electric circuits and that was about it.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

I would skip it.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok...I'll skip it.


----------

